# Where is this viaduct



## Labb (Jan 15, 2013)

[/IMG]


I took this photo of this viaduct a couple of years ago. I dont know the name of the viaduct or where it is. I have reason to believe that it is in Derbyshire or Nottinghamshire. Can anyone tell me with the name or location?


----------



## leftorium (Jan 15, 2013)

it's near buxton on the short cut between the A6 and the A515 here : http://goo.gl/maps/BgP6C


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 15, 2013)

Ace, mind if I close this thread as it's now been answered?


----------

